

Y Combinator Will Teach a Class on Startups at Stanford This Fall - CyrusL
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/16/y-combinator-will-teach-a-class-on-startups-at-stanford-this-fall/

======
dang
Since we don't need two stories about this in the top 3, we should treat one
as a dupe. I think the Techcrunch article is probably the one, because it
doesn't add so much info over the canonical page to justify preferring it
instead (as does sometime happen with major articles on a launch).

Both discussions are good, though, and it would suck to lose either. So I
propose to implement a rough back-end version of the "merge thread" feature
that many of you have requested, apply it to the Techcrunch thread, and then
bury it.

Anyone who objects to this plan has until the code is ready to make their
case. :)

Edit: That's done then. Emphasis on "rough". The hard part of making this a
regular feature is that it's not obvious yet what the UI should be, and I am
loth to mess with the minimalism of HN's UI.

All: disagreement is welcome, so feel free to object if you think this was a
bad idea. The best way is to email hn@ycombinator.com, because then we're
guaranteed to see it.

~~~
ghshephard
Wonderful new feature - "Merge Threads" \- take all the discussion threads an
place them under a single submission. I don't care _which_ submission is
maintained - just merge it into one. _Wonderful_ use of editorial mandate.

~~~
joeyespo
You should open an issue
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues)

